# Anyone grind meat?



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We want to start grinding our own meat but don't know what brand of meat grinder will last & do a good job. Any suggestions?


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

We process 4 to 10 deer a year using a very small Cabela's electric meat grinder. (About $100) You have to cut the meat into smaller peices with it.. We used to own a commercial grinder, it was heaven! 

We've butchered deer, goats, and believe it or not, one time a friend of ours, a single mom who had 3 teen boys, asked if we would help her butcher a steer she planned to buy at the sale barn. We said we would, she came back, saying the steers cost over $300 and the ponies were selling for $50. You guessed it, she'd bought a big fat pony! We did indeed help her slaughter it and butcher it. She told us later it fed her boys meat for 2 years. We of course, never told her kids what they were eatin!.

If you keep your eyes out you may find going out of business restarants or groc stores that sell at auction commercial grinders....Let me know what you finally purchase!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've purchased a couple of hand crank meat grinders at tag sales for $5.00 ea. Mom used to make me toasted open faced ground ham & cheese sandwiches with mustard.:2thumb: YUM YUM


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a kitchen aid mixer with the grinder. (that thing has put up a lot of meat and made lots of others things to boot.)

We used a hand crank for years ... well till the kids moved out and we had to do it ourself. lol (jk)

The electric ones are great but I also keep my hand crank, well ... just in case. 

As to which one is best ... all I have used is my kitchen aid and the hand crank. :dunno: We put up deer, beef, pork and lamb.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya can get a hand crank one what comes with a pulley ta add a belt an motor to. They do a perty fair job a things. 

But ya can't beat a commercial machine if yer gonna do lots a grindin.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have an electric and a hand operated grinder. We grind our own sausage, venison and make our own dog food (which we can) out of the scrap pieces, nothing goes to waste at our house.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have a few Universal grinders. They do a good job and can be found pretty easy.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I found a Universal meat grinder in the box with all the parts and booklet at a garage sale for a few bucks a few years ago...what a score that was!! 
Universal brand was made here in the USA dating back to the late 1800...they were closed at some point and sold but my point is they were made to last.
Last weekend I went to a local antique store and found 2 of them for $20.00. So maybe you can check'em out in your area and get a deal??

anyways..good luck on your search for your meat grinder..whatever you get.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

The hand grinders work a lot better if you cube your meat and almost freeze it. Just freeze until it gets pretty stiff. It feeds into the grinder a lot better. It comes out a lot better. When you finish grinding, I have seen a lot of people put a few pieces of stale light bread in behind the last meat to clean it out. I have used a #10 hand grinder for all of my processing. I went in and gave my neighbor some money and he bought a commercial grinder and a tenderizer. I still have not used it though. I don't mind the hand grinder as long as it is just one deer at a time.


----------



## SPaul (Sep 6, 2011)

You should checkout amazon if you already haven't . Try to read reviews of the people if you have some time.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a KitchenAid grinder, works very well. First grind course, second for burgers. One tip is to put grinder in freezer prior to grinding, this helps keep fat from melting while grinding, also put your meat in freezer just until it begins to freeze. I get meat on sale, usually cheaper than the ground meat from unkown dates and sources.


----------

